# Any Suggestions?



## daveelwert (Mar 13, 2007)

I hunt squirrels on my father-in-law's land (about 100 acres). I used to use a .22 LR, but due to more housing going up on the outskirts of the land, I've switched to my 20ga. with #5 lead shot. I miss the challenge of the head-shot and I am looking into either a different .22 load with a shorter range or a different rifle in general. A .22 has nearly a 1 mile range and thats a little too risky. Any suggestions?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

pellet gun........ you get those things 1200 fps. pellets are dirt cheap. you can get a good gun around 100$. you get power but not much distance


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah exactly you can get a great pellet gun for 250-300 and only goes about 200-300 yards aming up into a tree


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My vote goes for a pellet gun. My sister got one for $100 and and shoots 100fps. It's plenty good for squirrels. I even take squirrels and rabbits with my pellet guna dn that only shoots 750 fps, granted I don't take shots over 10 yards... but still, I think a good pellet gun should work just fine. Just don't get a .177 cal. from wally world and expect it to take squirrels past 10 yards or so.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey alex i had a wallmart gun that shot 750 and i was takin birds at 40 yrds and rabbits at 20yrds. not to many squirrels i took them with a 22 or my bow. but if it kills rabbits at 20 im sure it would take squirrels at same range. if you can afford a really nice one go for it, but a 50$ works fine too.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't get mine to ficken group better than 3-4 inches at 35 yards, on a good day... I don't like it at all.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

cci cb caps for a 22. i do most of my hunting with shorts anyways, but in urban areas these little buggers make short work of anything under 10lbs. 29 gr bullet at subsonic velocity, just about as quiet as a pellet gun, with more energy. the aguila subsonics are supposed to be good to, and there a full length round, cant think of what there called though, someone help me out here.


----------

